# Bike Scale Recommendations?



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a bike scale at reasonable price that is versatile where I have ability to weigh everything from individual components, individual wheels, to entire bike?

Any recommendations would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I weight my bike on this.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012T9QNA/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i01

I weight my components on this. Only thing is, you might need a tray for components you cannot hook on.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004OR9OKC/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00


----------



## Rekless1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I use a simple digital fish scale for anything that doesn't fit on a my little postal scale.

Probably $30 tops tied up both.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

For entire bikes and wheelsets you can just use a luggage scale. eBay has some for less than $10.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Brought this Samsonite luggage scale to weight my wheels, bike and anything in between. Very sturdy. I went with this after seeing some flimsy scales on ebay.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

This is what I use. Oops, wrong scale.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

i use the park tool hanging scale to weigh my bike. 

i use a gram scale to weigh individual parts from wheels (need some balancing) to small individual parts.


----------

